# Fairfield Barbershop OD Original vs Millenium Edition



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I loved the original and have used it for years. Teamed up with a Timmy, it was just amazing and really allowed me to add another level of dirt above the Timmy in a very natural and transparent way. 

That said, I have bought and sold it twice because despite how great it sounded, it had two problems: a bit too bright and a just a hair shy of the distortion I need with my low output vintage single coils.

I tried to find something that worked better but couldn't (I tried a ridiculous amount of stuff!). When I heard about the new ME version my jaw dropped. "Really, a bright switch and a bit more gain! Are they reading my mind?" Of course the next big fear was, "it won't really sound like the original pedal after they change it." 

After receiving my new version today I can say that is it exactly what I wanted; a minor improvement on the original that doesn't mess up a good thing in the process. Basically if you liked this pedal before, the new version is simply the same but better.

With the toggle set to the right, it shaves _just enough treble off to take away the slight ice pick or shrill high end the original sometimes had. 

The pedal also has a bit more dirt, but the dirt sounds the same as before there is just a bit more on tap.

For a guy playing a strat with low output vintage style pickups (Lollars) this is too good to be true. I once again have the sound I loved, without any of the minor annoyances.

Good job Fairfield!

TG_


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Hmm, I know there are some fans of this pedal here so I am surprised there was no interest.

Oh well, go Leafs!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm really curious about it but never got one... Maybe it's time!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I like my Barbershop. Haven't found it too bright but having some more gain on tap would be nice.

Smaller footprint too right?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes, it is the size of a Timmy. The middle position on the toggle is the same as the old one, so if it works in your rig you can get the same tone. 



hardasmum said:


> I like my Barbershop. Haven't found it too bright but having some more gain on tap would be nice.
> 
> Smaller footprint too right?


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

I have the original and love it. Never found it too bright.

I suppose it could have more gain. However, when I'm using low output pups, and (in the very rare occasion) when I do want more out of it, I have a pedal earlier in the chain that doubles as a clean boost. I just set that to hit the Barbershop a little harder and problem solved.

So, to answer your question, nope, haven't compared 'em. I saw this thread when you first posted it, but didn't comment as I have nothing to offer in regards to the new version. Figure it can use the bump now, so there ya go.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Picked one up and pleasantly surprised. Fantastic sounding unit. With the Gain set at noon or 3 o’clock and the tone switch at the far right setting (small high end cut), it is a glorious sounding “pushed clean” tone. It also stacks really well with other OD’s - I had a Mad Professor stacked with the Barbershop and got a killer medium gain tone.

made in Canada is an extra bonus!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've had the Mullenium edition for a while, it's one of my favorite O/Ds.
There seems to be something special going on there, may be that "sag".


----------



## Dg87 (Oct 22, 2016)

Truly one of my favourite as well!


----------

